# Solved: Avira Error: CCPLG.XML



## RubyBlu

_Avira Error: CCPLG.XML:

This error is of concern to me and I have made a screen shot._

_Is there a way to change a screenshot into text? or how do I post the screenshot?

Thank you in advance.

_


----------



## Cookiegal

The screenshot won't be necessary.

Try reinstalling Antivir over the top. Then go to the Control Panel - Add/Remove programs and run a repair on the program.

Let me know how that goes please.


----------



## RubyBlu

Hello and thanks for your reply.

I didn't realize I could install it over top. Will do that later in the day and let you know the results.

Thanks again!


----------



## Cookiegal

OK, thanks.


----------



## RubyBlu

Cookiegal said:


> OK, thanks.


I reinstalled, rebooted, and still come up the error:

CCPLG.XML:
unable to find file (c:\program files\Avira\Antvir desktop\ccplg.xml)

I will make an additional note, not sure if this relevant. Previous to installing Avira, I used Trend Micro which I uninstalled. Although it doesn't appear now, but a few moments ago, it's icon showed up on my tool tray saying that it wasn't turned on.


----------



## Cookiegal

*Click here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*.

Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.
Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This. 
Continue to click *Next* in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the *Select Addition Tasks* dialogue.
Put a check by *Create a desktop icon* then click *Next* again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click *Finish* and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click *Save* to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.	
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## RubyBlu

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 3:35:06 PM, on 25/07/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Tall Emu\Online Armor\OAcat.exe
C:\Program Files\Tall Emu\Online Armor\oasrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\brsvc01a.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\brss01a.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\BM\TMBMSRV.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\TELUS\TELUS Wireless Connection Manager\McciTrayApp.exe
C:\Program Files\TELUS\eProtect Advisor\TEPA.exe
C:\Program Files\Tall Emu\Online Armor\oaui.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Tall Emu\Online Armor\OAhlp.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMAS_OL\TMAS_OL.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AskBar BHO - {201f27d4-3704-41d6-89c1-aa35e39143ed} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.3.3.2.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Foxit Toolbar - {3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TELUS_McciTrayApp] C:\Program Files\TELUS\TELUS Support Centre\bin\McciTrayApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TelusWCC_McciTrayApp] C:\Program Files\TELUS\TELUS Wireless Connection Manager\McciTrayApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TEPA.exe] "C:\Program Files\TELUS\eProtect Advisor\TEPA.exe" /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UfSeAgnt.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\UfSeAgnt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [@OnlineArmor GUI] "C:\Program Files\Tall Emu\Online Armor\oaui.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OE] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [OE] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [OE] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [OE] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [OE] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe (User 'Default user')
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: BitComet - {D18A0B52-D63C-4ed0-AFC6-C1E3DC1AF43A} - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.3.3.2.dll/206 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1208900256062
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1208900464765
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{AF0E9A00-A6EC-4080-B503-6C25AB9F6F58}: Domain = canaccord.com
O18 - Protocol: intu-qt2007 - {026BF40D-BA05-467B-9F1F-AD0D7A3F5F11} - C:\Program Files\QuickTax 2007\ic2007pp.dll
O18 - Protocol: intu-qt2008 - {05E53CE9-66C8-4A9E-A99F-FDB7A8E7B596} - C:\Program Files\QuickTax 2008\ic2008pp.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: BrSplService (Brother XP spl Service) - brother Industries Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\brsvc01a.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: McciCMService - Motive Communications, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
O23 - Service: Online Armor Helper Service (OAcat) - Tall Emu - C:\Program Files\Tall Emu\Online Armor\OAcat.exe
O23 - Service: ProtexisLicensing - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
O23 - Service: Online Armor (SvcOnlineArmor) - Tall Emu - C:\Program Files\Tall Emu\Online Armor\oasrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Unauthorized Change Prevention Service (TMBMServer) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\BM\TMBMSRV.exe

--
End of file - 8080 bytes


----------



## RubyBlu

Did I do this correctly?


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes. There are still components of Trend Micro on your computer. Is it still listed in Add/Remove programs? If so, uninstall it from there.

If it's not listed, then follow these instructions to remove it with their diagnostic tool.

http://esupport.trendmicro.com/1/Ho...sions-of-Trend-Micro-products-in-my-comp.aspx

Once you've done that reboot the computer, then uninstall Antivir and reinstall AntiVir.

Let me know how that goes please.


----------



## RubyBlu

Cookiegal said:


> Yes. There are still components of Trend Micro on your computer. Is it still listed in Add/Remove programs? If so, uninstall it from there.
> 
> If it's not listed, then follow these instructions to remove it with their diagnostic tool.
> 
> http://esupport.trendmicro.com/1/Ho...sions-of-Trend-Micro-products-in-my-comp.aspx
> 
> Once you've done that reboot the computer, then uninstall Antivir and reinstall AntiVir.
> 
> Let me know how that goes please.


I was quite surprised to see it was still in my add/remove programs. When I attempted to remove it I got the following error:
UNABLE TO REMOVE YOUR SECURITY SOFTWARE.
A serious Windows operating system error has stopped the program. Please restart your computer before trying again.


----------



## Cookiegal

Please use their removal tool then.


----------



## RubyBlu

Cookiegal said:


> Please use their removal tool then.


So run?:
http://esupport.trendmicro.com/1/How...n-my-comp.aspx


----------



## Cookiegal

Yes, that's right.


----------



## RubyBlu

Cookiegal said:


> Yes, that's right.


I'm going to be safe and do this tomorrow. My printer isn't working at the moment (to print off instructions.) and here in Vancouver we're having a heat wave so I'm actually sweating onto my keyboard 

I appreciate your patience - I will catch up with you tomorrow


----------



## Cookiegal

That's no problem at all.


----------



## RubyBlu

Cookiegal said:


> That's no problem at all.


_Long story short: I continued to get error after error, so I gave up and took my pc to work and had the help desk look at it. Even they had problems with uninstalling Trend et al.

I didn't want to run into the same issue I had with AVIRA, so I tried installing AVG today, and guess what!? Error: 0x80070005._

_It seems I'm short on luck these days 
_
_
_


----------



## Cookiegal

Please go to *Start *- *Run *- type in *eventvwr.msc* to open the event viewer. Look under both "Application" and "System" for recent (the last 48 hours or so) errors (shown in red) and if found, do this for each one.

Double-click the error to open it up and then click on the icon that looks like two pieces of paper. This will copy the full error. Then "paste" the error into Notepad. Do this for each one until you have them all listed in Notepad and then copy and paste the list in a reply here please.


----------



## RubyBlu

Cookiegal said:


> Please go to *Start *- *Run *- type in *eventvwr.msc* to open the event viewer. Look under both "Application" and "System" for recent (the last 48 hours or so) errors (shown in red) and if found, do this for each one.
> 
> Double-click the error to open it up and then click on the icon that looks like two pieces of paper. This will copy the full error. Then "paste" the error into Notepad. Do this for each one until you have them all listed in Notepad and then copy and paste the list in a reply here please.


After my last post, the help desk strongly suggested I use Trend again which is now installed. While looking over my pc they were able to clean out the errors that I encountered along the way.

Case is now closed but rest assured you haven't seen the last of me 

Many thanks for all of your help Cookiegal !


----------



## Cookiegal

Sorry, I guess I misunderstood. I thought you were still having problems even afterwards.


----------



## tincan96

I had the same problem last week. The only solution I found to work was:

1. Uninstall AVIRA.

2. Delete the AVIRA folder from disk. There were two files that were locked and would not delete. So I had to use another program to unlock and delete the file.

3. Re-install AVIRA. - Problem solved.


----------



## asexton

I'm getting the same Avira error about ccplg so I tried to delete the Avira and I had locked files also. I wasn't able to delete the program in Add/Remove in the Cntrl Panel. What did you use to delete the locked files and how did you do it. I've been tempted to just pay the $20. and try to install the Premium version but I would probably just get the same stupid error.


----------



## tincan96

asexton: I used _IOBIT Security360_ which I downloaded from CNET Downloads. Go to the 'tools' options and click on 'unlock and delete.' A pop-up window appears, click on 'browse' and go to the avira folder and click 'delete'. Good Luck.


----------



## asexton

I wasn't able to find IOBIT but Malwarebytes has a program named ASSASSIN that I tried to use. Some of the files I was able to delete but there is still a whole huge file I can't AND I'm still getting the error. Any ideas?


----------



## asexton

K...I finally found the IOBIT and am in the process of deleting this huge file. It says that they will be deleted after reboot so I will let you know. Thanks!


----------



## tincan96

One other step you will have to take if you haven't done so already is remove Avira from the installed programs list. I used '_ccleaner'_ to accomplish this.

1. start ccleaner.
2. select the _'tools'_ option
3. highlight the Avira program if it is still there and click _'delete entry'_

Once the avira folder and program are deleted, you should be able to re-install avira and run it with no problems.


----------

